# Dev C++ Linkage Error (JNI)



## daddison (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi,

Just curious if you could help with the following link error using Dev C++:

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\JSSBCU\LaunchJEMTestDriver.o(.text+0xe9) In function `ZN19LaunchJEMTestDriver10startup_vmEv':

[Linker error] undefined reference to `[email protected]'

C:\JSSBCU\LaunchJEMTestDriver.o(.text+0xe9) ld returned 1 exit status

C:\JSSBCU\Makefile.win [Build Error] [JSSCU.exe] Error 1

Thanks & Regards,

Darrick


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Probably due to the library not having the function that you specified, maybe try updating the latest versions of the libraries?

I myself am having the same problem using DevC++ when trying to use the mciSendCommand() function


----------

